# Reading a Land Registry Folio



## TonyBoy (13 Sep 2009)

*I am going through a Land Registry Folio and have come across the following Particulars: 
*
*"1...The property is subject to the provisions prohibiting sub-division or letting without the consent of the Land Commission contained in Section 65 of the Land Act, 1923.*
*2...The property is subject to a Land Purchase annuity to the Land Commission in repayment of an advance of £191 2s 5d. The annuity is £9 1s 7d.*
*3...The ownership registered is subject to the equities arising from the interest vested in ....Name....... by order of the Land Commission dated the 30th day of June 1952, been deemed to be a graft on his previous interest in the property.*
*4...30th June 1952: .......Name and address...., Farmer is full owner.*
*5...5rd December 1980: The notice of equities is cancelled".*


*Could anybody give me this in plain English?*
*
*


----------



## nuac (13 Sep 2009)

Would take too long to explain but much of what you list is past history in your case..

Note One: When the Land Commission divided the old estates they reserved the right to prevent the owners further subdividing the farms - the theory c 1960 that a farm need to have at least 30 "adjusted acres" to be viable. that figure now historic,

Later there were restrictions on transfer to non-national - 

All those provisions now repealed

2. Land Annuity.

The Land Commision or COngested Districts Board paid off the original landlord in Land Bonds by agreement or compulsion, then  vesting the land in the tenant. The tenant repaid the cost of this by annuities over a long number of years.

3. Equities

The Land Commission did not investigate the title of the tenant listed by the landlord for the holding but vested the property in the tenant "subject to equities" i.e title claims of others e.g. other family members. On a sale of land with that "note as to equities" later called "possessory title" an affidavit of title and supporting documents was obtained, and an application made to the Land Registry to discharge the note as to equities or in more modern speak to cnvert the possessory title to absolute.

That was done in the case you mention.

Lots of interesting history behind all the above.

IMHO the entire process of buying out the landlords and vesting the holdings in the former tenants was very important in the development of this country - I believe more important than 1916 -22


----------



## whitegrass (13 Sep 2009)

good post nuac. someone who knows their conveyancing.


----------



## TonyBoy (13 Sep 2009)

Thank you for the reply.
What I am doing is history OK
I am going through Family History
Just getting to know how land passed on to my grandparents
and moved on to other members of the family
All information on it is interesting
Thank you again


----------



## Vanilla (14 Sep 2009)

In which case you could apply for a copy of the pre-registration title documents to the Irish Land Commission in Sligo ( now the Dept of Agriculture etc) by sending them a copy of the folio. Might be more interesting than the folio itself.


----------



## TonyBoy (14 Sep 2009)

Thanks for that further information.
Phoned them and was transferred to Land Commission Archive in Bishop's Street in Dublin. Girl told me these are not public documents and I need to have a written reason for getting them. Told me I need a Folio Document, I do have a copy of the three Folios I am researching.  
Are Land Registry Folios Public Documents?
I carry out a lot of research in Libraries, National Archives office and National Library ect. and have no problems. But this girl said these pre-registration items are not Public Documents.
Are there any publications about Land Commission, Freehold, Title Deeds ect. 
Just interested in reading these documents.
Thanks again


----------



## Vanilla (14 Sep 2009)

The folios are public documents, yes.

When I need to get Land commission documents I just send a copy of the folio with a 12.70 fee and a letter asking for the documents. I never give a reason and I've never been refused. The address is- 
Records Branch,
Land Services Division,
Bishop Street, 
Dublin 8.


----------



## TonyBoy (15 Sep 2009)

Thanks - Will follow that up.


----------

